

Ask HN : Anyone from Facebook on HN to help my friend being bullied on Facebook? - rukshn
http://rukshanr.com/2013/10/20/unfortunate-facebooking/

======
rukshn
Here is the post if the blog is down
[https://gist.github.com/rukshn/7061578/raw/76bf217fccd6e0ff9...](https://gist.github.com/rukshn/7061578/raw/76bf217fccd6e0ff9b25ef2fe34e59702ab05ded/gistfile1.txt)

------
vonskippy
Um... maybe get a real life and real friends instead of being addicted to
social media?

It's surprisingly doable - no one has ever died from not have a facebook
account. No one has never not climbed the corporate ladder from not have a
facebook account (the opposite is very true). No one has ever had a family
disown them, forget about them, get confused who they are from not having a
facebook account. Real friends will still call, get together, do things, and
go places all without the "help" of facebook. Email of any flavor still works,
as does SMS, and gasp snail mail. And of course that old faithful, realtime
communication either by phone or in person is still oh so wonderful.

So put down the facebook koolaid and get a real life - it's amazing what can
be done in the real world.

~~~
cmccabe
Aaaand... the first reply on HN is a bullying response telling the submitter
to "get a life." Hilarious.

~~~
rukshn
ha ha yah i thought of the same thing, it's internet can't help it i guess

------
gauravpandey
Atleast some or all of us can report this profile on facebook. Higher the
count, earlier they will listen.

~~~
rukshn
i'm sure we've reported nearly 100 times but facebook is not listening. I was
wondering someone from facebook in HN will respond. But the post was taken
from the front page in less than ten minutes of HN when the blog crashed due
to high traffic

------
digitalmaster
yup HN is ruthless to weak servers. DB down.

------
will3942
aaaaand your database crashed! :(

~~~
rukshn
too much traffic i guess, will try to get it back up

